# Rio Trancão 2 Dias depois da Grandes Cheias de 2008



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Fev 2008 às 20:00)

Hoje quando vim do trabalho ,fui ate a um local bem alto em vale figueira, zona norte de lisboa e lembrei me de ir ver como tava o rio fui ate aos pontos mais altos conhecidos e fiquei logo maluco toca a tirar fotos deixo aqui algumas  2 Dias depois e ainda parece um mar ...













Aqui deixo 2 imagens pra verem a diferença !!!!



 

 

!!!!!!!!!!

Imagino se tivesse maré Cheia

EDIT : aqui deixo um link para puderem sacar o ficheiro rar das minhas fotos sao 16 Fotos.

http://rapidshare.com/files/93499262/Grande_Cheia_de_2008___Rio_Tranc_o_.rar.html


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2008 às 20:04)

*Re: Rio Trancão 2 Dias depois da Grandes Cheiasde 2008*



Bem pessoal, toca a semear arroz às portas de Lisboa!!


PS: as fotos estão brutais Diogo!


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2008 às 20:48)

*Re: Rio Trancão 2 Dias depois da Grandes Cheiasde 2008*

Grandes fotos Diogo!!

Bem apanhado!


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2008 às 21:43)

*Re: Rio Trancão 2 Dias depois da Grandes Cheiasde 2008*

Belas fotos (as 16) *Diogo.lis.vpa*!!!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Fev 2008 às 23:50)

*Re: Rio Trancão 2 Dias depois da Grandes Cheiasde 2008*

Obrigado pessoal  so tenho pena de nao ter apanhado isso no dia da cheia  ..tava a trabalhar :S  mas ja nao foi mau ...xD


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2008 às 11:17)

*Re: Rio Trancão 2 Dias depois da Grandes Cheiasde 2008*

Fotos muito boas... vamos a  ver se não temos novo aumento de caudal para este fim de semana...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (21 Fev 2008 às 18:14)

*Re: Rio Trancão 2 Dias depois da Grandes Cheiasde 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Fotos muito boas... vamos a  ver se não temos novo aumento de caudal para este fim de semana...





Vamos la ver  Pah mas nem quero imaginar se volta a acontecer a e desta k vejo a agua a pe da minha casa


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (21 Fev 2008 às 18:25)

*Re: Rio Trancão 2 Dias depois da Grandes Cheiasde 2008*

 fogoo, vamos é fazer como disse o andre e plantar arroz!!!

chamem os xinocas 

é pena nao teres uma foto do "Antes", mas tao muito boas


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (21 Fev 2008 às 18:58)

*Re: Rio Trancão 2 Dias depois da Grandes Cheiasde 2008*

Obrigado J.Crisóstomo pela a dica


----------

